
The Serverless Supercomputer - yarapavan
https://read.acloud.guru/https-medium-com-timawagner-the-serverless-supercomputer-555e93bbfa08
======
ktpsns
A CPU hour on a supercomputer is typically in the region of 0.1€ (an effective
price taking hardware and energy cost into account). That means your 6000 core
one hour job costs 600€. That will be the order of magnitude you will have to
pay in "the cloud", too. It is definitely not cheap.

(Fun Fact: In academia, research groups typically apply for millions of CPU
hours and effectively somebody else pays the bill)

